# anyone heard of MED-TECH SOLUTIONS?



## sno (Jun 8, 2009)

has anyone heard of this lab MED-TECH SOLUTIONS? my source has a good bit an there are some nice blends


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

sno said:


> has anyone heard of this lab MED-TECH SOLUTIONS? my source has a good bit an there are some nice blends


yeah mate where have u been ? theres a recent thread

*MED-TECH **PICTURES*** . was some good talk on there. looks like its a copy of GB gear and no body on here seems to of tried it yet. it needs a ginnee pig to trial it mate so we know what stuff it is made of :beer:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

^^ like above

seems like a new UGL copying its gear off another lab which has a fairly good rep so far.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Whats the blends avilible ?


----------



## sno (Jun 8, 2009)

my source said its suppost to be decent,

i got a tt300

test enanthate 200mg an tren 100mg

ill mix it up with my other gear to reach my mg doseage


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

ive got some Test E 300 but currently trying out some Caspian Tamin Pharma Test E.

will be trying the MT soon


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah, its defo not Global Britannic changing their names. Why should they as they've just started last year, and still going strong. Just another UG lab trying to copy it imo. :thumb:


----------



## EatSmart (Aug 4, 2010)

As I've learned from good sauce Global has been sold and so the ex owner has started Med Tech....

I've been running it along side others in our gym and seems great!! :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

EatSmart said:


> As I've learned from good sauce Global has been sold and so the ex owner has started Med Tech....
> 
> I've been running it along side others in our gym and seems great!! :thumb: :rockon:


Your good source is wrong.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Your good source is wrong.


he doesn't have a source mate - it was a SAUCE that told him...........that ketchup knows fuk all


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I always love these ramdom strangers that just have to sign up to help us by telling us how good the latest gear is lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I always love these ramdom strangers that just have to sign up to help us by telling us how good the latest gear is lol


Yeah like they pretend they dont have any affiliation with them or any vested interest.


----------



## skelator (Jul 11, 2010)

here i have just about finished my first course of med-tech sus 250. it is the first time i have used any type of steriod to me it seems very good but like i said it is the first time i have used any so cant compare it with any thing else but i am happy as so i am not fused what others say,

hope that helps?


----------



## kash1978 (Sep 11, 2010)

I got some med tech Hgh last night and going to use it at 2iu a day, so will keep you guys posted, hope it's genuine gear as it don't come cheap for a 6 months course


----------



## Paul85 (Mar 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> he doesn't have a source mate - it was a SAUCE that told him...........that ketchup knows fuk all


Haha crazy :laugh:


----------



## kash1978 (Sep 11, 2010)

Does any one know if it's genuine


----------



## spenner3 (Apr 12, 2010)

yes mate, good stuff all the lads in my gym use it with awesome gains


----------



## scorpion (Nov 17, 2006)

I've used test 400 good stuff


----------



## green19210 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im coming to the end of a med-tech dbol course and its been top doller...some great gains...highly recommended


----------



## Jamin (Jul 25, 2007)

There are numerous sources in my area suppling med tech gear at the moment. And I am comin to the end of a 6 wk med tech 'lean gain' course. (test prop, masteron, tren) 200mg per ml.

been running 1.5 ml eod, with relativly good diet. And have to say I am very disapointed with results! Things just don't add up with this stuff.

There may well be some qenuine quality med tech gear out there, just be careful of what you buy. Have seen med tech bottles off diffrent sources some with holograms some without!!! The worrying and confusing thing for me is my bottles came fully packaged with holograms.

I am very suspicious of this gear now and am not gona see out my last few jabs. Will not be using again.


----------



## ggg_corner (May 21, 2011)

Has anyone tried Med Tech's Anastrozole or Stanabol?


----------

